# General > PC & Console Gaming >  netbook

## caithnessloon

Hi all Was planning to buy myself a netbook and looking for a bit of advice i think i have narrowed it down to 3 
Toshiba NB250   Acer Aspire One D260  and a HP Mini 210

any thoughts on these be much obliged

----------


## PC3001

Most of these kind of Netbooks are very similar in specifications and performance, especially if you are wanting to just use it for simple tasks, such as browsing the web.

Based on _some_ reviews, I would go for the Acer Aspire One D260:

http://www.trustedreviews.com/laptop...re-One-D260/p1

But it is hard to tell which is truly better as they have very similar specifications. 
If it is within your budget I would recommend getting the Acer Aspire One 533 as it includes Bluetooth and can play better quality media like 720p video, as other netbooks can struggle to play such videos smoothly.

----------


## EDDIE

> Hi all Was planning to buy myself a netbook and looking for a bit of advice i think i have narrowed it down to 3 
> Toshiba NB250   Acer Aspire One D260  and a HP Mini 210
> 
> any thoughts on these be much obliged


Well i have a netbook the main reason i bought it was for its battery life.
The 10.1 inch screen is ok if your out and about the screen size is ok but when you see some of the acer laptops with 13 or 14 inch size with a battery life up to 6 to 8 hrs which is not a netbook but a laptop if i was buying today i wouldnt by a netbook i would go for the 14 inch laptops?
Every now and again i get fed up with the 10 inch screen

----------

